# Tsunami Warning east coast



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

A tsunami has been generated in the Pacific Ocean from the eathquake late this afternoon in Chile.
Warnings from BOM as follows:

http://www.bom.gov.au/cgi-bin/wrap_fwo.pl?IDY68027.txt
http://www.bom.gov.au/cgi-bin/wrap_fwo.pl?IDY68028.txt

No warnings up yet for Victoria.

Jack.


----------



## Desal (Feb 26, 2009)

Tsunami warning for S/E Qld Point Danger to Double island Point

TSUNAMI THREAT TO THE MARINE ENVIRONMENT

********************************************************************************
SUMMARY:
Tsunami warning for the marine environment for QUEENSLAND. see http://www.bom.gov.au/tsunami/qld_alerts.shtml

Threatened areas extend from Point Danger to Double Island Point, Moreton
Bay.

Possibility of dangerous waves, strong ocean currents and foreshore flooding
for several hours from 08:15 am (EST) Sunday.

Sea level observations HAVE confirmed a tsunami has been generated.

For further details visit the Bureau web site www.bom.gov.au.

Next update due by 11:13 PM EST on Saturday 27 February 2010
********************************************************************************
DETAILS:
Tsunami waves are more powerful than the same size beach waves, with the first
wave not always the largest. First tsunami effects are expected as follows:

Coolangatta after 08:15 am (EST) Sunday 
Maroochydore after 09:00 am (EST) Sunday 
Brisbane after 09:15 am (EST) Sunday

Do not go to the coast to watch the tsunami. Check that your neighbours have
received this advice.

Boats in harbours, estuaries or shallow coastal water should return to shore.
Secure your boat and move away from the waterfront. Vessels already at sea
should stay offshore in deep water until further advised.

Do not go to the coast to watch the tsunami, as there is the possibility of
dangerous, localised flooding of the immediate foreshore.

For emergency assistance, call EMERGENCY MANAGEMENT QUEENSLAND on 132 500

Maps showing the affected areas are on the Bureau web site
www.bom.gov.au/tsunami. For a repeat of this warning call 1300 TSUNAMI (1300
878 6264).
********************************************************************************
TSUNAMI SOURCE:
An undersea earthquake of magnitude 8.8 occurred at 4:34 PM EST on Saturday 27
February 2010 near THE COAST OF CENTRAL CHILE (latitude 35.320S longitude
72.930W )


----------

